# Thuja



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Can a dog (6 months) be given thuja after several months of a rabies vaccine that was given with DAPP at the same time? I believe my pup had gotten behavioral changes a week or two after the rabies vaccine and has been getting worse.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Are you asking if you can give Thuja several months after the vaccine was given?

Is your dog being seen by a homeopathic veterinarian?


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes. Can I give Thuja several months after the vaccine.
No, he's not seeing a vet but I plan on giving this to him before his 1st year boosters


----------



## Wim (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi Kev,

Thuja is the best all-round remedy for after-effects or side-effects of (traditional) vaccinations, but it`s not the only important homeopathic remedy. Thuja is indicated if your companion is off colour with possibly vomiting, diarrhoea and sudden skin upsets. If this is the case then give Thuja 30c (or 30K) 3 times daily for a week approx. (i.e. 5-10 days) as necessary.

Depending on the presenting symptoms a different remedy may be indicated. For example Sulphur 6c or 30C if it`s necessary to boost the dog`s natural defence system and the dog is obviously off colour, dull, generally listless and possibly off its food after vaccination, etc.

Nux vomica 6c or 30 c (or 6k or 30k) is used after vaccination to eliminate toxins from the body and is indicated if there are digestive upsets causing vomiting and diarhoea, etc.

Unfortunately it`s too much to explain it all in a short post.


----------

